
Study Estimates 50% of Sites That Use WebAssembly Use It for Malicious Purposes - pritambarhate
https://www.infoq.com/news/2019/10/WebAssembly-wasm-malicious-usage/
======
TheUndead96
As a developer writing web applications, I have not found the use-case for
WebAssembly, as excited as it makes me about web performance. I think that
having it integrated into front-end frameworks could be one such use case
(like Microsoft's Blazor).

------
ahartmetz
So if browser benchmarking quality stays the same, in a year browser
performance will be judged 20% by WebAssembly bitcoin mining performance and
the engines will be optimized for it.

------
jressey
What percentage of sites that use Javascript use it maliciously?

------
ossworkerrights
Funny how crypto is often associated with crime.

------
pjmlp
But at least they are sandboxed! /s

